# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Διαχωρισμός φύλου βασιλικών φασιανών!

## dwra92

Ποτε "ντυνονται" και δειχνουν το χρωμα τους οι βασιλικοι φασιανοι? Επισης, πως μπορουμε να ξεχωρισουμε το φυλο τους?

----------


## sarpijk

Το αρσενικο ειναι φανταχτερο με ωραια χρωματα καμια σχεση με το θηλυκο

----------


## geofil

Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο απ ότι φαίνεται. 
Καλά μιλάμε για φοβερή "ενδυμασία" ο αρσενικός.

----------


## dwra92

:Embarrassment:  πανεμορφο γινεται πραγματικα.... σε ποια ηλικια αρχιζουν να "ντυνονται" γνωριζουμε????

----------


## οδυσσέας

απο οτι διαβασα εδω http://www.ehow.com/how_2094821_rais...pheasants.html απο 4 μηνων και μετα.

δες και αυτο http://www.avianweb.com/goldenpheasants.html

----------


## teo24

Ομορφος ειναι ο μπαγασας,αλλα ειναι λες και παει σε παρτυ μασκε.

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

δειτε και σε βιντεο ενα πανεμορφο αρσενικο.

----------


## dwra92

Πωωω..Ενταξει τι χρωματα ειναι αυτα??? εμας τελικα μας βγηκαν ολα θηλυκα....τα πηραμε απο πολυ μικρα και δεν μπορουσαμε να καταλαβουμε το φυλο τους.....Αυτο ρωτησα τερμα πανω....πως και αν διακρινουμε το φυλο τους απο πολυ μικρα οχι οταν μεγαλωσουν...  :winky:

----------


## theoxaris90

Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο κοστίζουν αυτοί οι φασιανοί ?

----------


## dwra92

Ενα 100αρι πιστευω......ο αρσενικος.....τα θηλυκα ειναι πιο φθηνα

----------


## theoxaris90

> Ενα 100αρι πιστευω......ο αρσενικος.....τα θηλυκα ειναι πιο φθηνα


Γιατί τόσο υψηλή τιμή? Είναι δύσκολα στη συντήρηση στην αναπαραγωγήη πωλουνται σαν διακοσμητικά και γι αυτό?

----------


## dwra92

Ναι ειναι λιγο απο ολα....Βασικα στην συντηρηση δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα,ενω οπως ειπες στην αναπαραγωγη ειναι λιγο ιδιαιτερα πουλια... :/

----------


## birdy_num_num

Πάντως οι μικροί αρσενικοί βασιλικοί δεν παίρνουν τα χρώματα τους τόσο νωρίς (4 μήνες). Γίνονται εντυπωσιακοί τον δεύτερο χρόνο, οπότε αν αργήσουν μην ανησυχήσετε. Από τους 4 μήνες και μετά αρχίζει να μεγαλώνει η ουρά τους και να φουσκώνει ο λαιμός και το λοφίο αλλά χωρίς να αναπτύσσονται έντονα οι χρωματισμοί. 

Σε αντίθεση με τον απλό κολχικό (και τον melanistic κολχικό) οι βαιλικοί στην αναπαραγωγή θέλουν πολλή προσοχή στη διατροφή και χορήγηση βιταμινών. Πριν από χρόνια είχα αντιμετωπίσει το φαινόμενο τα πουλιά να μην μπορούν να σκάσουν τα αυγά ή να επιζούν μόνο 2-3 μέρες λόγω έλλειψης βιταμινών των γονέων κατά την ωοτοκία.

----------


## dwra92

Ομολογώ ότι δεν γνώριζα ούτε για τις βιταμίνες ούτε για τον χρονο που χρειαζονται μεχρι να βγουν τα χρωματα τους...Ηλπιζα οτι θα εχουν καποια διαφορα στο μεγεθος ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να τα καταλαβεις απο μικρα :/

----------

